# what do i do!!??



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

I will be gone this weekend. and i will be leaving behind two bettas in unheated 1 gallon plastic tanks. the temperature here in kentucky has drop alot, and we heat with an electric heater. since we are leaving the heater will not be on.
so i will have two betta tanks i need to heat up. thankfully even without any heat on at all the room will stay at about 60 degrees. so i need to heat the betta tanks about 18 degrees.
should i use a heating pad? or a desk lamp?


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Desk lamp couldn't hurt. I'm not too sure about heat pads having never used them before but wouldn't they wear out pretty fast? Personally I'd go with the desk lamp. It may not heat them a whole 18deg but anything over what they are now has got to be better than nothing.


Good luck.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I second the lamp idea. Old-fashioned incandescent with the highest wattage thats safe. Electric heating pads work, but shouldn't be left unattended, same with space heaters. There is a little 25W heater that walmart sells, not adjustable but I have used it in 1 gallon jars (for eggs) on occasion. They tend to quit working within 6 months, but would do for a weekend.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i have the lamp. i got it to heat both tanks to about 74 degrees. thats better than 60ish!
when i am home its not a big deal, because i keep my room about 76 to make the bettas more comfortable.

thanks guys


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Wait why are you leaving a lamp on but wont leave a heater on? Heaters seem even safer!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Fish heater are fine, if they die they usually just stop heating and very rarely cook your fish. Space heaters and heating pads both work the same way, with electical restistance generating heat, and both are known causes of house fires.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

it was an old heating pad, or a desk lamp. so i chose the desk lamp.
either way, it didnt work well. i dont see how my fish lived. when i got home i looked at the temp and it was barely 60 degrees 
they are fine now


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

As a note if you are in the situation again, I used to set mine on my cable box or vcr or dvd player. While the latter dont generate a lot of heat, its better than nothing.


----------

